# Has anybody heard from RPD?



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Rice Paddy Daddy had his knee surgery yesterday. Has anybody heard how he is doing?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yep....he made it


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought I saw a post from him early this a.m. but I figured I'd leave him to recovery. Thanks for bringing it up Inor, reminds me to say another quick prayer for him. I figure as much as I cuss and drink, The Lord might perk up a bit more when I check in with Him!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I thought I saw a post from him early this a.m. but I figured I'd leave him to recovery. Thanks for bringing it up Inor, reminds me to say another quick prayer for him. I figure as much as I cuss and drink, The Lord might perk up a bit more when I check in with Him!


Stupid me. I did not even think to check and see if he responded to anything today. His last post was at 4:35 CDT this afternoon. I figured he would start a thread that he is okay and back in the world of bi-peds.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Prayers for a speedy recovery RPD.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

If he isn't back on that means we got the run of the house. I'm calling some folks over


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

WTF...? I didn't know anything happened? Hopefully nothing major and he's on the mend!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeep said:


> If he isn't back on that means we got the run of the house. I'm calling some folks over


Denton's still around here on his tablet somewhere. Throw a mossberg out on the front lawn and you'll keep him busy.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I took Mossy out for a walk today.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I thought I saw a post from him early this a.m. but I figured I'd leave him to recovery. Thanks for bringing it up Inor, reminds me to say another quick cprayer for him. I figure as much as I cuss and drink, The Lord might perk up a bit more when I check in with Him!


Did it work?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> WTF...? I didn't know anything happened? Hopefully nothing major and he's on the mend!


He had a knee replaced. You know how it is with those old guys... :lol: I just hope Rice Paddy Mommy is doling out the pills he is undoubtedly on. At his advanced age, he might mistake the Viagra for the pain meds. That would not be good at all! :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> He had a knee replaced. You know how it is with those old guys... :lol: I just hope Rice Paddy Mommy is doling out the pills he is undoubtedly on. At his advanced age, he might mistake the Viagra for the pain meds. That would not be good at all! :lol:


Part of me is cracking up and part of me wants no part of this!:lol:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not touching that one with a 10 foot pole or a 11 foot Norwegian.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I just returned Slippy's PM with all the boring details.
Bottom line - had a total knee replacement Monday, and within an hour of getting out of recovery they had me up and walking.
The surgeon was Army for 25 years, was working at Walter Reed when the Somalia Raid went down (movie-Black Hawk Down), and was made an Honorary Army Ranger for the work he did patching up the survivors.
I could have had the VA do it for very minimal co-pays, but hell no!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I just returned Slippy's PM with all the boring details.
> Bottom line - had a total knee replacement Monday, and within an hour of getting out of recovery they had me up and walking.
> The surgeon was Army for 25 years, was working at Walter Reed when the Somalia Raid went down (movie-Black Hawk Down), and was made an Honorary Army Ranger for the work he did patching up the survivors.
> I could have had the VA do it for very minimal co-pays, but hell no!


Excellent! That is GREAT news my friend!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Welcome back Boss


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Welcome back Boss


See? I told ya we wouldn't need the fourth sheep!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Great to hear all went well!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

News: CDC just announced that if they don't get help NOW, then we can expect to see 10,000 a month infected for the next 2 months.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> News: CDC just announced that if they don't get help NOW, then we can expect to see 10,000 a month infected for the next 2 months.


I like the one RPD we have. But I really do not think the world needs 10,000 a month more.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

::clapping::


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey, RPD, . . . you're a stronger man than I am.

Been told I maybe ought to look into one for the left knee (uhhh, . . . motorcycle 1971).

Since they only last 20 years and since I'm only 69, . . . figure in about 30 years I'll look into it with a little more fervor.

Till then, . . . got a cane in the back of the Jeep for when it gets bad, . . . also probably gonna buy some stock in Bayer, . . . take my dividends in product.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

At first I read take a cane to the back of Jeep lol.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeep said:


> At first I read take a cane to the back of Jeep lol.


Dwight -

That is a good solution for you! The next time your knee is acting up, beat the hell out of Jeep with your cane! 

I love it when we can solve two problems on one thread! :lol:


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Glad you're already back on your feet, RPD!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Have a speedy recovery, RPD


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Dwight, mine started with a motorcycle accident also. In 1968.
I had osteoarthritis by 1988. I tried physical therapy first. By 2000 it was painful enough, bone on bone, that I had arthroscopy where the bone ends were ground smooth and debris removed. That doctor said I would need an artificial one in 5 years. I got 14 years out of it. Aleve, Advil, aspirin, Tylenol I was alternating them and was taking 8 a day. That was not good at all for the liver. In the end I went for the knee before a liver transplant.
Total knee replacements aren't cheap - my wife's cost $42,000 apiece in 2010. Even with insurance the deductibles and copays almost wiped out our savings.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I can't wait for a new hip..... I know thats comin


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Get well soon RPD!
Prayers in your name have been lifted up.

Coffee's on me when we can get together.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm at St Vincents. The wife has all her procedures done here. The VERY first stop leaving the hospital is always Starbucks in 5 Points. It will be tomorrow morning as well.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

St Vincents, if its the same as here is frowned upon state wide. As a matter of fact one of their best Ortho guys defected to the VA while I was there.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeep said:


> St Vincents, if its the same as here is frowned upon state wide. As a matter of fact one of their best Ortho guys defected to the VA while I was there.


The one in JAX is highly respected. 
My wife's stage 4 lymphoma was treated very well there.
My uncle had both knees replaced

And our world famous NFL scrimmage team the Jaguars get some of their ortho work there.
RPD is in a good place.
However, the VA... Well that's another thread someday.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

See in Helena there are only the general Hosp. St V's and the VA, I guess St. V's has a rep for turning away non paying, not wealthy folks. Which I get but they got their oath, and if you leave St. V's for the VA its got to be bad.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome back RPD


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I just HATE that part where they make you walk around! 😤


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> The one in JAX is highly respected.
> My wife's stage 4 lymphoma was treated very well there.
> My uncle had both knees replaced
> 
> ...


As Chief says, St Vincent's in Jax is top of the line. And that's where my surgeon does his work - he has a block of rooms plus staff dedicated to his patients alone.
I'm sure Chief recognizes the name of the practice, Heekin Orthopedics. They did both of my wife's knees and rebuilt my badly damaged shoulder. I would trust no one else to do the level of work Heekin Orthopedics does.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As Chief says, St Vincent's in Jax is top of the line. And that's where my surgeon does his work - he has a block of rooms plus staff dedicated to his patients alone.
> I'm sure Chief recognizes the name of the practice, Heekin Orthopedics. They did both of my wife's knees and rebuilt my badly damaged shoulder. I would trust no one else to do the level of work Heekin Orthopedics does.


That's a great write up, . . . and it's good to have and to know we do have people who are interested in making sure their patients get what they need, . . . not just what insurance will pay for, . . . or just what they can minimally get by with.

Personally, . . . I wish I could use my cardiac surgeon, Dr. Daniel Watson, . . . for all my medical problems. If he did as good on everything else as he did on the old ticker (full replacement of aorta valve), . . . I'd be really good.

I allowed an orthopedic surgeon to do the laproscopic thing back in '84, . . . I just could not sleep at night unless I wrapped the knee in a feather pillow, . . . he suspected cancer, . . . went in, . . . gave me the "well we didn't find anything, . . . just a waste of time and energy" talk afterwards.

He did do one thing, . . . it don't hurt at night any more, . . . now it hurts during the day. Go figure,................

But back to the original idea, . . . glad you are up and by now "Starbuckin" RPD, . . . prayers are still working I see.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Glad your up and around RPD.mend well and stay out of pain(as much as you can).


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Glad your up and around RPD.mend well and stay out of pain(as much as you can).


I don't really like mood altering substances, but in this case I'll take the pills.
Generally, coffee is my drug of choice, especially truck stop coffee.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Dwight, mine started with a motorcycle accident also. In 1968.
> I had osteoarthritis by 1988. I tried physical therapy first. By 2000 it was painful enough, bone on bone, that I had arthroscopy where the bone ends were ground smooth and debris removed. That doctor said I would need an artificial one in 5 years. I got 14 years out of it. Aleve, Advil, aspirin, Tylenol I was alternating them and was taking 8 a day. That was not good at all for the liver. In the end I went for the knee before a liver transplant.
> Total knee replacements aren't cheap - my wife's cost $42,000 apiece in 2010. Even with insurance the deductibles and copays almost wiped out our savings.


RPD ... you've got some military time don't you? The VA does joint replacement like they are handing out candy these days.

Glad you are recovering well old friend. How long before they'll let you start walking on the new knee?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> RPD ... you've got some military time don't you? The VA does joint replacement like they are handing out candy these days.
> 
> Glad you are recovering well old friend. How long before they'll let you start walking on the new knee?


They had me walking on it one hour after getting out of the recovery room. Two hours after that I had my first PT session. The very next morning, a 150 foot walk down the hall, 20 minutes of PT, 150 feet back down the hall to my bed. There is no coddling like the old days, before I was released on the third morning I had 20 minutes of PT, practiced going up and down stairs, getting into a vehicle. Released yesterday, I just got home from my first out patient therapy treatment, lasting an hour. They do not let you sit around anymore, you have to get up an get moving ASAP.

If I had waited until retirement and no longer had company insurance, only medicare and VA, the VA would have done it for very minimal co-pays. But for something as life altering as removing and replacing critical parts I wanted the best, not the VA.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow! When I had mine done back in the 80's, I was in a cast for about 3 months. Then a brace for 3 months after that. It was damn near a year before I could walk normal. Fortunately, even though they say it only lasts 15-20 years, mine is still working great.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey RPD! I'm late to the party, sorry. I couldnt find a thing to wear!! 
I cannot imagine the pain your going thru, but you seem to be taking it in stride.
You the MAN!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> They had me walking on it one hour after getting out of the recovery room. Two hours after that I had my first PT session. The very next morning, a 150 foot walk down the hall, 20 minutes of PT, 150 feet back down the hall to my bed. There is no coddling like the old days, before I was released on the third morning I had 20 minutes of PT, practiced going up and down stairs, getting into a vehicle. Released yesterday, I just got home from my first out patient therapy treatment, lasting an hour. They do not let you sit around anymore, you have to get up an get moving ASAP.
> 
> If I had waited until retirement and no longer had company insurance, only medicare and VA, the VA would have done it for very minimal co-pays. But for something as life altering as removing and replacing critical parts I wanted the best, not the VA.


Not sure whether you are already a "walker" (not the zombie kind :lol but if your aren't ... now is the time to become one. A serious walker where you make a long distance hike your top priority for each day. It -- by far -- is the very best thing you can do to recover from the knee surgery. Your hardware is already set in place and solid. But you've had a tremendous amount of soft-tissue damage. There is a LOT of junk right now built up in your knee area. That is what all the swelling is about. I can guarantee you that if you hit the bricks right away, and start to build up to a distance of like 3-4 miles per day, you will CUT IN HALF the recovery time for your knee. The constant walking motion is what gets it all back to normal. This is no bullshit -- ask your surgeon.

And beyond recovery -- think about long term. Walking is an impact activity, something that bones really need to stay strong. You want the very best bone-health you can achieve to keep your new hardware solidly in place. I can list about a dozen other reasons for becoming a walker, but this is enough for today.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome back, RPD. Unfortunately, I have a real good idea of the pain. I remember quite well. Seems to me that once I could breathe past the pain, I told the nurse who was cussin me out that I didn't really care if she DID report me to the doctor. I was gonna move when the pain eased up enough so I could get air into my lungs. That's one of the few times they made me cry.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> Wow! When I had mine done back in the 80's, I was in a cast for about 3 months. Then a brace for 3 months after that. It was damn near a year before I could walk normal. Fortunately, even though they say it only lasts 15-20 years, mine is still working great.


They told me it would be 9 months to a year before I was 100%.
But they want everything moving and stretching right away to keep scar tissue from building up and flexibility is the key to not having a limp. They take range-of-motion measurements each session. Right after surgery I could get the straightness to 15 degrees and the bend to 78 degrees. This morning after my first outpatient session I could got from 0 degrees (flat)) to 98 degrees. This was less than 66 hours after surgery.
Nowadays the implants are full weight bearing as soon as they are put in, the use of a walker is mostly for balance. I can walk around the house without one, but I'm using it to practice for outside, plus the walker allows me to bend the knee in a normal gait. Which again, will help me to get along later without a limp.
Except for the pain at the surgical site, the pain that was in my bones for thirty years is gone.
This is wonderful!!!!!!!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Day after open heart they had me up and walking around.my back hurt anyway,I walked all around the unit for an hour or two,doc said go lay down,I said you want me up dontcha?..after my kidney transplant they would not let me up,had to wait till the second day,got up and they strapped a girdle around my mid section,I swear the surgeon used gorrilla tape after he closed me!,sounded like velcro comin off and they pretty much had to peel me off the ceiling!.my back hurt so bad that I was hittin that button alot!.funny,my back hurt worse than the staples in my frikin stomach until the third day or so.pretty much the worse part was the cath coming out of my ding dong,had that three times now.:shock:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Day after open heart they had me up and walking around.my back hurt anyway,I walked all around the unit for an hour or two,doc said go lay down,I said you want me up dontcha?..after my kidney transplant they would not let me up,had to wait till the second day,got up and they strapped a girdle around my mid section,I swear the surgeon used gorrilla tape after he closed me!,sounded like velcro comin off and they pretty much had to peel me off the ceiling!.my back hurt so bad that I was hittin that button alot!.funny,my back hurt worse than the staples in my frikin stomach until the third day or so.pretty much the worse part was the cath coming out of my ding dong,had that three times now.:shock:


Do you have any original parts or are you a complete rebuild? :lol:

Sorry, just messin' with ya.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Inor said:


> Do you have any original parts or are you a complete rebuild? :lol:
> 
> Sorry, just messin' with ya.


LOL!,sometimes I feel like a pieced together wreck out of a junkyard! Inor,.....a cow valve and a cheesehead's kidney.funny I dont want to watch the packers but I do like cheese and beef.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> LOL!,sometimes I feel like a pieced together wreck out of a junkyard! Inor,.....a cow valve and a cheesehead's kidney.funny I dont want to watch the packers but I do like cheese and beef.


You be careful there buddy. If you start having thoughts like "Clay Matthews seems like a decent guy" or "Aaron Rodgers sure is a good QB", you get your butt into treatment immediately! :lol:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Ya,Fer shure,you betcha dere bud!....oops.that was the new organ talking,not me.


----------

